# Pipe Club invitation



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

As you may have read in this previous post, I've been kicking around the idea of a CS pipe club. There seems to be enough interest so I am going forward with it and would like get together 12 people to start one.

*In a Nutshell:

*...it would work like this:

There are 12 members. Each month (except for the first), all 12 members chip in $10. One member is the treasurer and collects the money. Then, each month, one member is the Pipe Recipient (PR). The other 11 members select a pipe for the PR based on what they think that person would like. The PR would get a pipe selected by their friends at CS, the pipe itself would be unknown to the PR until they opened it. The next month, another member is the PR, and so on until all 12 members have had their turns. At the end of the 12 months, the club's 'charter' is over and members can opt to stay in for the next year or opt out.

*The kitty:* The first month, everyone chips in $15. The extra $5 goes into the kitty. This kitty will serve as one part of a safety valve in the event that someone drops out unexpectedly. The other safety valve will be the monthly dues. Each month, all 12 members chip in $10, but the PR gets a pipe worth $110. This leaves $10 to go into the kitty.

*Raffle:* If all goes well and the kitty does not need to be used during the course of the year, there should be $180 in it. At this point, there will be a raffle amongst the club members for a 'bonus pipe.' The raffle could use the Powerball or something similar, some arbitrary random number with an appropriate range of numbers.

Each member will obtain some number of 'raffle tickets' each month that they pay on time. If everyone pays on time, all members will have an equal chance of winning the bonus pipe. Late payments will result in less of a chance to win the bonus pipe. Possibly there could be other methods of winning 'raffle tickets.' What 'on time' means will be determined by vote prior to the club actually starting.

*Treasurer:* There will be a treasurer who will be responsible for collecting the monthly dues and making the actual purchase (although all members will be encouraged to suggest a pipe for the PR). There will also be a co-treasurer who will be responsible for making the pipe purchase for the treasurer when it is his/her PR month, as well as being a stand-in for the treasurer if he/she cannot fulfill his/her duties for whatever reason. The treasurer should take his/her turn as PR last, regardless of seniority on CS.(Ideally the Club will find a vendor who will allow purchase of $10 gift certificates. This way, members could purchase online gift certs and forward the info to the treasurer)​The pipe should be worth as close as possible to $110. In many cases, finding a pipe worth exactly that much will be difficult. The difference should be made up with various extras (pipe cleaners, a tin of tobacco, etc) although this should be as minimal as possible.

* The order of rotation* will be based on membership in the CS pipe forum. Longstanding members will take their turn as PR first, while newer members will take their turn towards the end of the 12 month charter. The reasoning behind this is that a long standing member is probably less likely to lose interest/wander off/take the pipe and run/etc, etc. By having the newer members go towards the end, it minimizes this risk. If a member were to leave after 2 months after chipping in $20 (but not yet taking their turn as PR) it would not be a great difficulty to find a replacement. But if a member were to leave the club after being the PR in Month #2, that would throw a huge monkey wrench into the works.

That being said it is important to make sure you are committed to sticking out an entire year in the pipe club before you sign-on.

Thats the nutshell. There are lots of details that need to be filled in. The thread I linked to earlier contains some discussion on this.

My thought is that we could get the 12 people and then hammer out the nitty gritty by voting.

You should have...umm...let's say 2 months of membership, 100 posts, 2 iTrader ratings. (based on the PIF minimums)

(FYI: After everyone joins, we will hammer out all of the details by voting _before _any money exchanges hands. None of the above is written in stone, just a general outline to get the ball rolling.)

Enough of my jibber jabber...Who wants to join the Pipe Club? p

1. tzilt
2. (jkorp)
3. (ssutton219)
4. (cigar 040)
5. (aldukes)
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

I am temporarily reserving spots (in parantheses) for a few members who expressed interest in the original thread. If you guys could confirm your spot in here I will un-parenthesize your names. 

(note: the order of these spots have nothing to do with the PR order, that will be determined prior to the club officially starting)


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. tzilt
2. (jkorp)
3. ssutton219
4. (cigar 040)
5. (aldukes)
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.



WOO HOO!!




Shawn


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

1. tzilt
2. (jkorp)
3. ssutton219
4. (cigar 040)
5. aldukes
6. 
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

this is awesome. thanks for running this!


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

i'll join, if you'll have me.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I would also like to do this.Thank you!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

How do we know we can trust the treasurer? :r

I'm in if I can pay for the whole year at once.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1. tzilt
2. (jkorp)
3. ssutton219
4. (cigar 040)
5. aldukes
6. frankluke
7. rharris
8. Mad Hatter-possible
9.
10.
11.
12.


half way there....




Shawn


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

1. tzilt
2. (jkorp)
3. ssutton219
4. cigar 040
5. aldukes
6. frankluke
7. rharris
8. Mad Hatter-possible
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

cigar_040 said:


> 1. tzilt
> 2. (jkorp)
> 3. ssutton219
> 4. cigar 040
> ...


......


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

r-ice said:


> r-ice ------------cdn.. if you guys don't mind!


I certainly don't mind that you are Canadian. 

The issue that might arise is if the vendor we decide on doesn't have favorable shipping rates to Canada. If this is the case it might be that when it is your turn to be PR, the shipping costs might eat into your pipe. We can figure that out and if it still looks good to you then everything is gravy. If it looks like a bum deal then we can decide what to do.

Alternatively we could find a Canadian vendor when it is your turn also.

(The above ideas would also apply to any other members who hang their hat outside the US. )


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I'm in if I can pay for the whole year at once.


I don't see a problem with that but I guess it would have to be up to the treasurer. He/she might not be comfortable holding on to all your monies at once. Although obviously the end result is the same either way. Also, if we end up finding a vendor that does online gift cert. then it would be less of an issue.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

tzilt said:


> I don't see a problem with that but I guess it would have to be up to the treasurer. He/she might not be comfortable holding on to all your monies at once. Although obviously the end result is the same either way. Also, if we end up finding a vendor that does online gift cert. then it would be less of an issue.


I could go either way about this. If we are getting gift certificates and sending that info to the Treasurer, than he really isn't holding any money. The person who is treasurer really needs to be okay with doing this. Handling money from month to month is one thing, but handling hundreds of $ up front and then doling it out all year long will take a disciplined and well trusted person.

I think I would feel comfortable if this was all gift certificate based, then it's basically a spreadsheet, and not an account.

What would be great if there was a vendor who would allow us to set up an account. Then perhaps we could just add our payments to the account balance.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

i also would like to send my year in advance, if there is a treasurer picked.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

tzilt said:


> I don't see a problem with that but I guess it would have to be up to the treasurer. He/she might not be comfortable holding on to all your monies at once. Although obviously the end result is the same either way. Also, if we end up finding a vendor that does online gift cert. then it would be less of an issue.


My only reason for saying this is because I can't remember things worth a crap. I'd hate to look like a deadbeat piper. I won't be insulted if you say no.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I dont think paying for the yr in advance is a problem. There are months where I have extra funds and I would like to be able to pay up for the yr if possible...when we have our 12 members we can finalize the details and find a vendor and such as that. One possibilty would be to just open an online type account and deposit the money in there to be used at the end of each month and those who have paid in full would have a recipt of what they have put in.





Lots of lil details but when we have our 12 I don't think any of the issues will be enough to stop this.


Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd like to jump in on this if that's alright. :tu



cigar_040 said:


> 1. tzilt
> 2. (jkorp)
> 3. ssutton219
> 4. cigar 040
> ...


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I'd like to jump in on this if that's alright. :tu


Awesome! Just two more to go!

_1. tzilt_
_2. jkorp_
_3. ssutton219_
_4. cigar 040_
_5. aldukes_
_6. frankluke_
_7. rharris_
_8. Mad Hatter-possible_
_9. r-ice_
_10. uncballzer_
_11._
_12._


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> My only reason for saying this is because I can't remember things worth a crap. I'd hate to look like a deadbeat piper. I won't be insulted if you say no.


NO! Just kidding, I think paying ahead should work great.



ssutton219 said:


> Lots of lil details but when we have our 12 I don't think any of the issues will be enough to stop this.


Agreed. When we have the 12 I will put together a poll on all the major pertinent issues and we can do a simple majority vote on all of it. After the votes are tallied we can finalize the charter.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not sure that I qualify, but I would be willing to get on board.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I might like to jump in as well. I would also be paying a year in advance.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

perogee said:


> I am not sure that I qualify, but I would be willing to get on board.


If I may make a suggestion? Since you don't have trader feedback yet, I'd jump in on one of the trades/PIF threads, especially the newbie trades (have one right here in the pipe section) to gain the feedback. I can't say if you'd be in or out on this, it's not my place, but just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> If I may make a suggestion? Since you don't have trader feedback yet, I'd jump in on one of the trades/PIF threads, especially the newbie trades (have one right here in the pipe section) to gain the feedback. I can't say if you'd be in or out on this, it's not my place, but just a friendly suggestion.


I actually have a newbie trade in progress, hoping it will be in the box when I get home tomorrow , been away for a week, really looking forward to finishing it up. I would also love to get in on the PIF, but I do not qualify for that one yet either . If it helps, I would be willing to pay a full year as well, just so that people know it is on the up and up and that I am not just going to cut and run. In or out, I will enjoy these forums and I know I will qualify at some point .


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

is this full, I really didn't read carefully. If not, add me to the list.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

You should have...umm...let's say 2 months of membership, 100 posts, 2 iTrader ratings. (based on the PIF minimums)

Its a great offer to post up you were willing to step up and pay for a full yr up front. But the basic requirements were posted and you do miss just by a lil bit....now that doesn't mean that you wont be added..I think there would have to a discussion by the other members....

_1. tzilt_
_2. jkorp_
_3. ssutton219_
_4. cigar 040_
_5. aldukes_
_6. frankluke_
_7. rharris_
_8. Mad Hatter-possible_
_9. r-ice_
_10. uncballzer_
_11. _Barcochris
_12. _

--jkim05/perogee-- depending on decision of group.

Looks like its full one way or the other

Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I can pay up front in full, no problem.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

perogee said:


> I actually have a newbie trade in progress, hoping it will be in the box when I get home tomorrow , been away for a week, really looking forward to finishing it up. I would also love to get in on the PIF, but I do not qualify for that one yet either . If it helps, I would be willing to pay a full year as well, just so that people know it is on the up and up and that I am not just going to cut and run. In or out, I will enjoy these forums and I know I will qualify at some point .


If you like cigars also, try this one. Lot of ppl will post trader feedback as well with it (although not sure if that's totally correct in doing so or not, but they do). http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95216


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Is this still open? If so, I'm game.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> You should have...umm...let's say 2 months of membership, 100 posts, 2 iTrader ratings. (based on the PIF minimums)
> 
> Its a great offer to post up you were willing to step up and pay for a full yr up front. But the basic requirements were posted and you do miss just by a lil bit....now that doesn't mean that you wont be added..I think there would have to a discussion by the other members....


I will defer to the wisdom of the group on this one but I think it might be best to stick to the 2 trade minimum. It wouldn't really be fair to other newer members who might have passed up on this because of the minimum requirements.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

ghostrider said:


> Is this still open? If so, I'm game.


Ghostrider...I think one way or another this is now full. I started a reserve list in case anyone changes their mind before the club officially starts. Perhaps if there are enough people on the reserve they can start another club?

_1. tzilt_
_2. jkorp_
_3. ssutton219_
_4. cigar 040_
_5. aldukes_
_6. frankluke_
_7. rharris_
_8. Mad Hatter-possible_
_9. r-ice_
_10. uncballzer_
_11. _Barcochris
_12. _ --jkim05/perogee-- depending on decision of group.

Reserve:
1. Ghostrider


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

tzilt said:


> I will defer to the wisdom of the group on this one but I think it might be best to stick to the 2 trade minimum. It wouldn't really be fair to other newer members who might have passed up on this because of the minimum requirements.


Definitely the 2 trade min, but I wouldn't mind allowing a lee-way period of a month to allow n00bs to get the trader feedback, but having to still send in that monthly fee, etc. So that way, if they drop out, we could offer up the extra seat to the reserve/or whoever else wants to jump in and take over their seat, picking up where the n00b left off.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree on the requirements needed to join. There may have been other reasons why as a group he would of been allowed. At this time I think we need to keep it on the rules as much as we can just so there is no issues down the line.

(not ment to be a jerk) he doesn't have the required posts either...



Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

It looks like one way or another we have our 12 members.

So I thought I would throw together a little poll so we can vote on some of the details. After everyone votes I will tally the results and post them.

1. *Payments* - Is everyone cool with $10/month plus $5 'membership' fee? The membership fee will be what initially pads the kitty (12 members x $5=$60). The monthly pipes will be purchased for $110, leaving an extra $10/month to go into the kitty (12 months x $10=$120).

And just to reiterate...basically, you will be in for $125. When your turn as PR is up you will get a pipe worth $110, and the remaining $15 can be considered either a raffle ticket or charity or combination (depending on #2).

2. *Kitty* - Assuming everything goes off without a hitch, there would be $180 in the kitty at the end of the year. What should we do with it?a. 'bonus pipe' (worth $180, ie full kitty) raffled off to a random member.
b. 'bonus pipe' worth $110 (ie same as the regular monthly PR pipe value) and the remaining $70 to charity. If you vote for this please indicate what charity you think it should go to. CS troops? CS support? Other?
c. Is $180 kitty excessive? Do we want to risk it and just have the $60 kitty (from the $5 memberships) and then have $120 PR pipes instead.
d. Other?
​3. *Raffle* - If we do end up having a raffle at the end of the charter...will there be any special rules or whatever? Contest instead of raffle? Any other random ideas for the 'bonus pipe?'

3. Payment in full at the start of the charter. Is everyone cool with that if some members prefer to do it that way?

4. along the same lines as #3, *multi-month payments*...For example...I might like to pay $65 up front, and then another $60 on Month #6. And some people might like to pay 3 months at a time, or whatever. Is everyone cool with that?

5. *Monthly payments*. When should monthly payments be due? I kinda think the 15th of the month would be good. All payments in by the 15th, and then very soon after the pipe is ordered. Ideally the PR should get his/her pipe within the same month. If we order by the 15th or so that shouldn't be a problem I wouldnt think. Sound good? Any different ideas on the payment schedule/ordering schedule?

6. *PR rotation*. Everyone cool with the rotation being based on seniority on CS? Does pipe forum seniority vs CS seniority make a difference?

7. *Treasurer *- Does the treasurer taking his turn as PR on month #12 make sense? Or doesn't it matter? My original thought was that if the treasurer is handling everyone elses money/gift certificates then it might be kinda a nice gesture to wait until everyone else has had a turn as PR before taking their own. But maybe it doesn't matter. Any thoughts?

8. *Starting month*... Should we aim for an April start even though we might not finalize the charter for a few days?

9. *Dropping out*. If a member is in good standing but then has to drop out (prior to receiving his pipe that is) can he/she pick their own replacement and handle selling their 'shares' to the new member any way they see fit? Any other thoughts concerning this?

10. *Vendor*. Any ideas on what vendor to use? Anyone know of any vendors that will sell online gift certs? My first thought is smokingpipes since they have such a wide range of pipes (186 pipes within the $100-200 range).

11. Anyone got a hankering to be the *Treasurer*?

Anything that I am missing that we need to figure out before we go forward?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I see no issue with any of the rules..we just need to be sure the Treasurer keeps good records of who's paid and how much...as for the seniority....I really dont post much in the pipe forum but I have been on the boards almost a yr...(I really don't have to add much to the pipe forums yet)...



Shawn


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like to join also. The only thing I see is this is a bit limited on participation. How about setting up another club if we get another 12 people together? Then at the end of the year, combine all the Kitty from each club, maybe get a couple of pipes, tobaccos, etc. and raffle that off between all members of each club.


Just My :2...


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

just a suggestion at the end with the 180 bucks, why don't we all get some form of pipe tobbacco.. and split it between all of us so we have some nice stuff to smoke with the brand new pipes.. =]


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

SR Mike said:


> I would like to join also. The only thing I see is this is a bit limited on participation. How about setting up another club if we get another 12 people together? Then at the end of the year, combine all the Kitty from each club, maybe get a couple of pipes, tobaccos, etc. and raffle that off between all members of each club.
> 
> Just My :2...


Thats a cool idea. Each club could put up some stuff for the raffle. Make some sort of interesting game of it.

_1. tzilt
2. jkorp_
_3. ssutton219_
_4. cigar 040_
_5. aldukes_
_6. frankluke_
_7. rharris_
_8. Mad Hatter-possible_
_9. r-ice_
_10. uncballzer_
_11. _Barcochris
_12. _--jkim05/perogee-- depending on decision of group.

Reserve:
1. Ghostrider
2. SR Mike


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

For a thread like this, can it be made a sticky?

I was thinking about how to keep track of the money paid, each member should post when they paid each month, there is a lot that can be learned from the lottery thread to keep this going right.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

SR Mike said:


> For a thread like this, can it be made a sticky?
> 
> I was thinking about how to keep track of the money paid, each member should post when they paid each month, there is a lot that can be learned from the lottery thread to keep this going right.


I agree that each member should post when they paid in the thread. Also, they should send the treasurer and co-treasurer an email or PM so that they have a copy of the info handy.

I think the treasurer should keep a spreadsheet that keeps track of all transactions: everyone's payments, the kitty, and outgoing payments to vendors. Ideally the treasurer should be able to make a full report available anytime the members need to see it.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Speaking of which...Does anyone want to be treasurer or co-treasurer? Maybe the treasurer should be a slightly more senior member of the group...although whatever everyone is comfortable with is fine with me. 

Just a reminder though, treasurer will be PR last. Co-treasurer will just have their normal rotation.

If no one wants to be treasurer I can give it a go, although I am not very senior.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well we havent had any one volunteer.....and I spent my time in the NAVY and learned one thing...

Never
Again
volunteer
Yourself




but what the hell...if you will have me I will step up...



Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Well we havent had any one volunteer.....and I spent my time in the NAVY and learned one thing...
> 
> Never
> Again
> ...


Excellent! Thanks Shawn.

I'll give co-treasuring a shot unless someone else really has their heart set on it.

Later tonight I will compile the order of rotation based on time at CS. Ties will go to the person with the most posts.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I emailed smokingpipes.com to see if they sold online gift certificates. No such luck.

Does anyone have any recommendations for vendors and/or payment methods? I'd really like to avoid having to mail checks that would require Treasurer Shawn to make annoying trips to the bank.

There is the Payment Method Whose Name Is Forbidden, but unless Shawn has an account and can quickly transfer funds back to his own check card/credit card, it won't do any good cuz pipe stores won't take that payment method.

I thought of VISA gift cards...but I don't know how realistic that would be. But if we could all buy VISA gift cards and email the info to the treasurer that would work pretty swell. 

The bestest solution would be a vendor who would allow purchase of online gift certificates.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

What about pay-pal. It's easy enough to setup an acct to transfer money b/w ppl and bank accounts, plus they have a calculator on there (at least I think they do) to see how much the fee will need to be added to get the exact amount transfered.

Thanks for volunteering for Treasurer Shawn!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> What about ******. It's easy enough to setup an acct to transfer money b/w ppl and bank accounts, plus they have a calculator on there (at least I think they do) to see how much the fee will need to be added to get the exact amount transfered.
> 
> Thanks for volunteering for Treasurer Shawn!


That is what I meant by The Payment Method Which Cannot Be Named. I was under the impression that we had to be ixnay on the aypal talk about that on CS.

But yeah, if it would work that would be awesome. It would have to work so that the money could be dumped in by members, and then easily taken out by Shawn and put in his credit card or check card so he could make a purchase.

The nice thing would be we wouldn't be married to any one vendor.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay...here is the order of rotation based simply on "Join Date" seniority here at CS.

Everyone cool with this?

Month PR Member
*April *Rharris
*May *Cigar 040
*June *Barcochris
*July *Frankluke
*August *Jkim05
*September *Mad Hatter
*October *Uncballzer
*November *Aldukes
*December *Jkorp
*January *Tzilt
*February *r-ice
*March *Ssutton219 Treasurer, goes last


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow. I did not expect to be first,but I'm not complaining. Really looking forward to this, I think it will be a lot of fun!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

We can do the online way...but if we decide on p**p** we will have to set up some basic rules. I dont think there is as much issues/problems when compared to cigars but noone wants to take that risk. I have an account and used it fot the raffle I ran a while back. Just let me know how we are going to play this!




Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Just let me know how we are going to play this!


Today on my lunch break I will write up the final charter.

After I post the final charter it would be good if everyone confirmed their membership before any money exchanges hands. After everyone confirms then we can start. p

rharris....want to drop us some hints on what kinda of pipes you like?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

tzilt said:


> As you may have read in this previous post, I've been kicking around the idea of a CS pipe club. There seems to be enough interest so I am going forward with it and would like get together 12 people to start one.
> 
> *In a Nutshell:*
> 
> ...


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

tzilt said:


> So now there are 3 questions we each have to answer..
> 
> 1. Are you in?
> 
> ...


1. Yes. 
2. $65 up front, the other half in 6 months
3. Entire kitty towards pipe raffle sounds good.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

So now there are 3 questions we each have to answer..

1. Are you in? yep!

2. What is your payment schedule? (this can change over time, for example, if you say monthly but then in a couple months decide to pay it all off, thats fine. The only thing you can't do is be late.  Also, if you decide to pay monthly, remember the first month will be $15 ($5 fee to the kitty))
I can pay in full up front.
3. Are we all okay with the pipe raffle? I am suggesting that we use the entire kitty ($180, hopefully) to raffle off one bonus pipe to one lucky member.
as long as we draw my name :gn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

tzilt said:


> At the end of the 12 months, the club's 'charter' is over and members can opt to stay in for the next year or opt out.


Think for the next time, we up the ante 5 or $10 and go bigger? That is if ppl want to stay in or join. Just a thought to throw out there. That way it'd grow each year a little, of course eventually they'd be a cut off point though.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

1. YES!
2. i'm paying $125 a year in advance, i'll pm ssutton 219
3. fine with me


how exactly do we all agree on what pipe to buy that month for each player? do we ask that months player, what he likes in a pipe, then the remaining 11 get together via PM and narrow down a list of what to get, then finally decide? or is this all done in the open?


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

1) yes i am in
2)I will be paying monthly for now
3)The raffle idea is fine with me


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

frankluke said:


> how exactly do we all agree on what pipe to buy that month for each player? do we ask that months player, what he likes in a pipe, then the remaining 11 get together via PM and narrow down a list of what to get, then finally decide? or is this all done in the open?


I think it would be most fun if the PR gave a general clue as to what he/she likes and dislikes, and then the remaining 11 get together over PM or email like you said and surprise the PR.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

tzilt said:


> I think it would be most fun if the PR gave a general clue as to what he/she likes and dislikes, and then the remaining 11 get together over PM or email like you said and surprise the PR.


i vote for the surprise method as well.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1) I am in
2) I plan on paying monthly
3) Raffle is fine.



MO/Online Payment/Concealed Cash is perfered..pm me with details!


I think there could be a questionnaire type form made up or some really good hints left for the general pipe club..





Shawn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

1) I am in
2) I plan on paying monthly, but will likely pay more or pay it off at some point, if that's OK
3) Raffle is fine.

I think it should be a relative suprise, but we should have an idea of what people like in their pipes. I would hate for someone who hates rusticated billards to get one after paying all that money in. If you know I like Smooth Meershaums, it will give some guidance on what to buy, but it will still be a suprise as to what pipe and maker is actually purchased. :2


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

1) I am in
2) I'd prefer to pay monthly.
3) Raffle works for me.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

1) In
2) Probably all of it or nearly upfront, and the rest in the first couple months
3) Raffle is fine (especially if I win)


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

1. Are you in?
Yes I am

2. What is your payment schedule? Full year upfront

3. Are we all okay with the pipe raffle? I am suggesting that we use the entire kitty ($180, hopefully) to raffle off one bonus pipe to one lucky member.
Sounds great to me.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

So now there are 3 questions we each have to answer..

1. Are you in?

:tu *Yes *

2. What is your payment schedule? (this can change over time, for example, if you say monthly but then in a couple months decide to pay it all off, thats fine. The only thing you can't do is be late.  Also, if you decide to pay monthly, remember the first month will be $15 ($5 fee to the kitty))

*Probably $75 now and rest within 6 months*

3. Are we all okay with the pipe raffle? I am suggesting that we use the entire kitty ($180, hopefully) to raffle off one bonus pipe to one lucky member.

:tu *Good here*


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

cigar_040 said:


> So now there are 3 questions we each have to answer..
> 
> 1. Are you in?
> 
> ...


.............


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

OK, I think I have PMed everyone yesterday...if you did not get a PM from me please pm me and I will give you the info I sent out.

Here is what I have so far..

rharris-Has contacted me
Cigar 040
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-has contacted me
Jkim05-Has Contacted me
Mad Hatter-has contacted me
Uncballzer-
Aldukes-has contacted me
Jkorp--has contacted me
tzilt-PAID 1/2
r-ice-PAID 1/2
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH



please let me know if you are going to need a reminder each month and for those who have paid half let me know if you want a reminder in 6 months. 


THANKS TO ALL FOR THEIR SUPPORT AND FAST PAYMENTS!!!




Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has contacted me
Cigar 040
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-has contacted me
Jkim05-Has Contacted me
Mad Hatter-has contacted me
Uncballzer-
Aldukes-has contacted me
Jkorp--has contacted me
tzilt-PAID 1/2
r-ice-PAID 1/2
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH


Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has contacted me
Cigar 040
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-has contacted me
Jkim05-Has Contacted me
Mad Hatter-has contacted me
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-has contacted me
Jkorp--has contacted me
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH


Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has contacted me
Cigar 040-has contacted me
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-has contacted me
Jkim05-Has Contacted me
Mad Hatter-has contacted me
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-has contacted me
Jkorp--has contacted me
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH




ok so everyone has responded and I think if we want to start looking for the PR Pipe we can.


rharris....COME ON DOWN and give up some hints.........




Shawn


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm sorry man, i should have mailed my end monday, goes out tomorrow, i promise!

good thing i'm paying in full or you would have had to deal with crap like this from me all the time


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Would you guys stop bulldogin' me?!!! For cryin' out loud i'm starting to get bent.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

hmmmmm....



so..he wants something that is straight and more of a Billiard shape......

well guys lets get cracking!!




:tup:bn



Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> hmmmmm....
> 
> so..he wants something that is straight and more of a Billiard shape......
> 
> ...


where are we looking for this.. does it have to be one specific site?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

r-ice said:


> where are we looking for this.. does it have to be one specific site?


Anywhere is fine. Free shipping is a huge plus though.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

rharris said:


> Would you guys stop bulldogin' me?!!! For cryin' out loud i'm starting to get bent.


Are you a city mouse or a country (rustic) mouse?

guys, I think he is trying to clue us in that he would like as many straight Dr. Grabows as we can get for the money


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I sent Shawn my suggestion for the PR.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Suggestions sent via PM. p


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions!!!


I will put together a list tonight whilw @ work and pm all those involved...already a couple ppl with the same ideas so it shouldnt be too hard!!



rharris-Has contacted me
Cigar 040-has contacted me
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-has contacted me
Jkim05-Has Contacted me
Mad Hatter-has contacted me
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-has contacted me
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH





Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has contacted me
Cigar 040-has contacted me
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-has contacted me
Jkim05-Has Contacted me
Mad Hatter-has contacted me
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $20
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH


Keep the pms coming with ideas....will have a Mass PM out in a few with a couple of the ides that we have come up with!


Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

rharris now do you have any perference in finish, brand? anything to help us out lol... we want to make sure you love this pipe.. and smoke it eeeevery day!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have 12 different Pipes PMed to me for consideration. If there is anyone else please get them to me and I will add them to my list and then get everyone (cept rharris) a copy and we can vote.




Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

*Trader Feedback

*How should we handle trader feedback? Should the PR give feedback to each member? If so that would mean we'd each get 11 feedbacks over the course of the year? That's maybe excessive? Should we each just get one feedback from the treasurer after paying in full?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

tzilt said:


> *Trader Feedback
> 
> *How should we handle trader feedback? Should the PR give feedback to each member? If so that would mean we'd each get 11 feedbacks over the course of the year? That's maybe excessive? Should we each just get one feedback from the treasurer after paying in full?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Nah, 11 won't be too much. Maybe then we could start to rival some of the stogie guys!:r


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

tzilt said:


> *Trader Feedback*
> 
> How should we handle trader feedback? Should the PR give feedback to each member? If so that would mean we'd each get 11 feedbacks over the course of the year? That's maybe excessive? Should we each just get one feedback from the treasurer after paying in full?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Doesn't matter to me, what ever the club decides in majority I'll go with that.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $25
Cigar 040-has contacted me
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Contacted me
Mad Hatter-has contacted me
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $20
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH



Thanks Guys for getting the payments in. Please let me know if any info is wrong. Will have an update on the pipe vote tomorrow night. Home sick tonight.





Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Man, can't wait til october :ss


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> rharris-Has Paid $25
> Cigar 040-has contacted me
> barcochris-PAID IN FULL
> Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
> ...


Payment went out this afternoon.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Thanks Guys for getting the payments in. Please let me know if any info is wrong. Will have an update on the pipe vote tomorrow night. Home sick tonight.


Shawn thanks again for all your treasurating. Hope you feel better soon.

p


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $25
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $20
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH



Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH










huhhuhhuh, huhhuh


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

So should we vote on the Final Three for this month's pipe? What are the nominees?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

working on a final count.


Will have a PM out tonight and please have you vote in as soon as possible! Thanks!!





Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Everyone but rharris has received a PM from me tonight. The pipe with the most votes will be purchased as soon as I have a majority vote in. 



rharris I need an address.....





Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

5 votes in..6 more to go...







Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

All Votes in.



gonna go ahead and purchase the Pipe and send out a PM to all on which it is.






Thanks Guys!!



Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

well since all that is done.. shall we start looking for the second one..?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

r-ice said:


> well since all that is done.. shall we start looking for the second one..?


I don't see why we can't go ahead and ask for hints from Cigar 040?

Throw us out some ideas of what you like!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

and http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151691 
so im thinking we might be able to pick up an amazing one for the right price right now..


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Well folks,I was in my armchair today when the ups guy shows up. This is what he brought me! Ain't she a beauty? Thanks everybody, cant wait to give er a go!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

rharris said:


> Well folks,I was in my armchair today when the ups guy shows up. This is what he brought me! Ain't she a beauty? Thanks everybody, cant wait to give er a go!


The pipe looks great! Glad it arrived safely and quickly. p

Edit: The piece of paper with all the pipe ads...was that part of the packaging? Its kinda cool, reminds me of that type of bathroom wallpaper you see that is a collage of a bunch of old Sears and Roebuck ads. Hmm....old pipe ad wallpaper. Sounds like a winner! I'll make millions!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

cigar_040 said:


> Payment went out this afternoon.


Can you give us some hints to guide us in the search for your pipe?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

rharris said:


> Well folks,I was in my armchair today when the ups guy shows up. This is what he brought me! Ain't she a beauty? Thanks everybody, cant wait to give er a go!


That does look sweet, I hope you really enjoy it. I also hope it serves you well for years to come. :tu

This club was a great idea.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

uncballzer said:


> I don't see why we can't go ahead and ask for hints from Cigar 040?
> 
> Throw us out some ideas of what you like!!





jkorp said:


> Can you give us some hints to guide us in the search for your pipe?


I've did some browsing this weekend here and there. All of my research is at home though.........


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

rharris said:


> Well folks,I was in my armchair today when the ups guy shows up. This is what he brought me! Ain't she a beauty? Thanks everybody, cant wait to give er a go!


Very nice pipe !! It is a beauty for sure !! p


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

rharris said:


> Well folks,I was in my armchair today when the ups guy shows up. This is what he brought me! Ain't she a beauty? Thanks everybody, cant wait to give er a go!


Very nice! Now im officially jealous.....and probably will be every month.

I looked the pipe up and the store photo does not do it justice. (i would have completely overlooked it.)


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

that is a great looking pipe. enjoy!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $25
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $45
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-deadbeat loser-PAID 1 MONTH



Beauty of a pipe!1 I hope its a good smoker!!


Shawn


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Tzilt, to answer your question,yes the paper under the pipe is part of the Iwan Ries catalog.It came with the pipe and has a bunch of old advertisements from years past. It also came with a spiffy pipe catalog that I can use for ideas for the next victim.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

rharris said:


> Well folks,I was in my armchair today when the ups guy shows up. This is what he brought me! Ain't she a beauty? Thanks everybody, cant wait to give er a go!


Any chance you can give us a pick of the first smoke you have with the pipe? I think that would be pretty cool, if we all did that.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Just wanted to post this again so we don't have to keep going back and looking for it.

------------------
*April *Rharris - Pipe Received :tu
*May *Cigar 040 
*June *Barcochris 
*July *Frankluke 
*August *Jkim05 
*September *Mad Hatter 
*October *Uncballzer 
*November *Aldukes 
*December *Jkorp 
*January *Tzilt 
*February *r-ice 
*March *Ssutton219 Treasurer, goes last


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well let's see how this goes with a few ideas:

It might be a bit of a stretch, but the 2006 Wild Turkey season was good.....

I've always wanted to visit Colorado...see a bent quarter and a short saddle

I saw a couple of Irish Kins.....one smooth, one rough....they looked XL & 25


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Well let's see how this goes with a few ideas:
> 
> It might be a bit of a stretch, but the 2006 Wild Turkey season was good.....
> 
> ...


2 of the 3 were at the same vendor


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

cigar_040 said:


> Well let's see how this goes with a few ideas:
> 
> It might be a bit of a stretch, but the 2006 Wild Turkey season was good.....
> 
> ...


So I'm gathering that you like Bent Rusticated pipes ?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

jkorp said:


> So I'm gathering that you like Bent Rusticated pipes ?


My pipe riddle skills are kinda weak...but I think he is saying he wants a meerschaum pipe carved to look like a leprechaun riding a turkey.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

tzilt said:


> My pipe riddle skills are kinda weak...but I think he is saying he wants a meerschaum pipe carved to look like a leprechaun riding a turkey.


:r:r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jkorp said:


> So I'm gathering that you like Bent Rusticated pipes ?


sounds like a Peterson XL 25. :bn


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> It might be a bit of a stretch, but the 2006 Wild Turkey season was good.....


I know what this one is


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> It might be a bit of a stretch, but the 2006 Wild Turkey season was good.....


Turkeys you can stuff from 06 are getting hard to find.:tpd:


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> Turkeys you can stuff from 06 are getting hard to find.:tpd:


I hear the hunting is still good in Chicago (sorry for jumping into this thread but was trying to help out)


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

IHT said:


> sounds like a Peterson XL 25. :bn


Yeah, I saw that and the Turkey, but I thought we were getting suggestions on the kinds of pipes that one likes, not exact model requests.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

jkorp said:


> Yeah, I saw that and the Turkey, but I thought we were getting suggestions on the kinds of pipes that one likes, not exact model requests.


You are correct. I just re-read the charter, sorry about that guys.

Take 2:

How about something either Danish or Italian, bent is preferred.....???


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

cigar_040 said:


> You are correct. I just re-read the charter, sorry about that guys.
> 
> Take 2:
> 
> How about something either Danish or Italian, bent is preferred.....???


Excellent, I'm off to search through the interweb .....


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I sent some suggestions a while ago, where are we with the next pipe selection?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I got them...just giving it a bit of time to get some suggestions and with a couple of our selections being out at time of purchase...just going with the flow.





Shawn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

cool, no rush or anything. I just get antsy when I don't know what's going on. :tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Re: Pipe Club invitation 
rharris-Has Paid $25
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $45
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$25






Shawn




Have gotten a few ideas for the next pipe..PM me with the links and I will send out a list after the 15th.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump! Just a reminder to get your suggestions to ssutton219 for the May pipe if you haven't already. p


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

OK guys..I have been slacking.....but I have only got 3 suggestions for a pipe...(I lost the links jkorp sent me)



Please send me your suggestions and I will put a list together tonight and pm it out to night and hopefully have it ordered in 24hrs.



Sorry bout the Delay!


Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Our esteemed Treasurer has placed the order for the May Pipe Recipient. Cigar_040, the gears are in motion.

Now, who is up for the month of June. Let's see, looks like Barcochris. 

Barcochris...start laying down some hints and suggestions.

p


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol whats a barochris.. we should get some colours, and size? perhaps heh.. i know you want it BIG..

whoops my bad.. i shoulda taken a look at the list, i thought the barochris was a type of pipe..


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, For me I am not good at riddles So here goes.

I am easy. There is not much I don't like beside huge bowls and churchwardens. Everything else is fair game. I have 1 Ben Wade Reflection and that is a huge pipe that I don't smoke much. My other pipes are a cheap briar and three cobs.

Edit: One other thing I am not a fan of is a Straight pipe.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

r-ice said:


> whoops my bad.. i shoulda taken a look at the list, i thought the barochris was a type of pipe..


I was wondering what the heck you were talking about. :r:r



Barcochris said:


> Ok, For me I am not good at riddles So here goes.
> 
> I am easy. There is not much I don't like beside huge bowls and churchwardens. Everything else is fair game. I have 1 Ben Wade Reflection and that is a huge pipe that I don't smoke much. My other pipes are a cheap briar and three cobs.
> 
> Edit: One other thing I am not a fan of is a Straight pipe.


Okay...so a bent pipe, not a huge bowl, and not a churchwarden. That leaves the playing field wiiiide open. Alright everybody, start firing up your pipe searching engines.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

:tu:tu

Sorry for the delay in posting.........got it Friday evening, weekend was crazy busy !!

It is a beautiful Rattay's pipe. Will post some pics this evening.

Thanks guys !!


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Can you believe its June already? Man 2008 is flying by. 

Start coming up with ideas for the June pipe for Barcochris. He mentioned that he doesn't like huge bowls, churchwardens or straight pipes. That leaves regular bowls with bent stems. Wide open playing field. Should be interesting to see what everyone comes up with.

Is everyone satisfied with how the Pipe Club is working out so far? Any suggestions, comments, complaints? 

Okay, back to mowing the lawn. weeeeeee!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $55
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $20
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$75




As far as I can tell this is correct. If its not please let me know..just waiting on one others payment for this month.





Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

its great, let me know when i need to pay the other half..


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $55
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $45
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$75




After 2 Months we are at roughly $700 in the account and 2 pipes are out!!



Shawn


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Well guys, looks like this idea was a great one! Can't wait to get in on this


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> After 2 Months we are at roughly $700 in the account and 2 pipes are out!!


Things are moving right along...footloose and fancy free!

Thanks Shawn for all the treasuring!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol let us know when we should pay the other half =]


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $55
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $65
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$75


Pm has been sent for the Vote...Frankluke----your PM box is full....I couldnt sent a pm to ya.




Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have gotten 3 Votes in.

3 of the links seem to be bad (due to the pipe selling). If there is not one you like please PM me your choice/choices and I will add them into a second vote.



Thanks guys!


Shawn


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry bout that.. i have the space now.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Did everyone get their votes in?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

got all but 2..



Will order on monday..



Need barcochris address.




Will send a pm with the winner on Sunday/Monday


Shawn


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I am surprised how well this is turning out. I was skeptical when I first read about this idea, but it looks like it is working out great for you guys. Good luck with all future pipe purchases.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well its been ordered and should be shipping shortly.




Thanks again for all your help with the links.




Shawn


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Guess what I got today??????

A beautiful Irish Harp made by peterson. 

really is a thing of beauty, I will Post a picture Monday when i get back in town.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Barcochris said:


> Guess what I got today??????
> 
> A beautiful Irish Harp made by peterson.
> 
> really is a thing of beauty, I will Post a picture Monday when i get back in town.


Hope you enjoy it dude. Its a fine looking pipe.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I will get a picture up today


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Its getting to be about that time again... Frankluke, what tickles yer fancy?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Barcochris said:


> I will get a picture up today


Where's the pic?

Everyone, please get some nice pics up of the pipe you receive.
Pics make this so much better.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

tzilt said:


> Its getting to be about that time again... Frankluke, what tickles yer fancy?


hmm, 90% of my pipes are from US carvers so i'd like to add another, my other pipes are all italian made.. doesn't matter if it's bent, straight, smooth, blast or rusticated.. the only thing i shy away from are really big bowls, hope that helps.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $55
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $65
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$75




Ok guys...I have GOTTEN NO votes for the next pipe.....NA Carvers/Italian Pipes not a fan of bigger bowls.......








Shawn


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> Ok guys...I have GOTTEN NO votes for the next pipe.....NA Carvers/Italian Pipes not a fan of bigger bowls.......


PM sent


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

whats the hint for the next pipe anyways?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

r-ice said:


> whats the hint for the next pipe anyways?


NA Carvers/Italian Pipes not a fan of bigger bowls.......hmm, 90% of my pipes are from US carvers so i'd like to add another, my other pipes are all italian made.. doesn't matter if it's bent, straight, smooth, blast or rusticated.. the only thing i shy away from are really big bowls, hope that helps.

Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

It took me awhile to figure out NA means North American. Thought I would share that just in case anyone else is having the same brain fart. 



ssutton219 said:


> *NA *Carvers/Italian Pipes not a fan of bigger bowls.......hmm, 90% of my pipes are from US carvers so i'd like to add another, my other pipes are all italian made.. doesn't matter if it's bent, straight, smooth, blast or rusticated.. the only thing i shy away from are really big bowls, hope that helps.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

7 votes in..waiting on a few more...real close this time...








Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I need Franknluke's address..



If anyone has it or hes paying attention.......LOL..


I hope to have it ordered tomorrow or monday at the latest.





Shawn



ps..pm coming soon on what is being ordered


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

so just a quick question then to all those whom have received their pipes. Wheres the pics of you smoking them? Lets hear some reviews, Did we hit the spot or did we miss? Lets get some constructive criticism and see where we went off the rails or are we absolute geniuses???


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

r-ice said:


> so just a quick question then to all those whom have received their pipes. Wheres the pics of you smoking them? Lets here some reviews, Did we hit the spot or did we miss? Lets get some constructive criticism and see where we went off the rails or are we absolute geniuses???


:tpd::tpd::tpd:

Yes, please lets see some pics and commentary on how it's smoking and how it's been.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

As for the Pics I cant be any help....but...



I am still waiting on frankluke's address (just pmed him)



So...to make it faster and easier..please PM me your addres for the future months so we dont wait for me to get it ordered.





Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sent!


ssutton219 said:


> As for the Pics I cant be any help....but...
> 
> I am still waiting on frankluke's address (just pmed him)
> 
> ...


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok...Sorry bout the delay on this months pipe. There was a lil miscommunication its been ordered and is on the way.





Shawn


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks alot guys! beautiful bruce weaver billiard.. i'm friends with bruce and have a few of his blasts, this will be my first smooth BAW..

i'll have a pic up ASAP, my camera is charging as i type this..


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Glad it got there!!


Again guys I am sorry it took this long to get him his pipe...I hope I have fixed this issue for this month!



Jkim05---need to know your prefrences!


also anyone who has not sent me thier address...PLEASE DO!!!!



Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I still want to know how we did with all the previous pipes? Is it that bad that none of the previous guys want to let us know how off the mark we were?feeeed back


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I absolutely love the savinelli tundra I received in the first months pick.Could not have done a better job if you tried.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

rharris said:


> I absolutely love the savinelli tundra I received in the first months pick.Could not have done a better job if you tried.


Any pics of it in action??? sorry to be demanding lol


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry man,no pics as of yet.Will have to work on it .


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Bump Jkim


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry for not posting sooner...leaving trader and rep points whatever it's called to everybody.. thanks!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm...preferences, I don't have much in the way of preferences, but I'd say a bent pipe, maybe a smooth one with a nice grain?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have gotten ONE suggestion........




Come on guys....

also if you havent sent me your address please do!




Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

PM sent for the Vote...




rharris-Has Paid $55
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $35
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $65
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$75



Should be getting a few more payments in before Sept. 15th.....




Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just sent in my vote. All I know is, they some beautiful looking pipes!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Pipe has been ordered.



Mr. Hatter......Step right up and tell us what you look for in a pipe....



and please pm me any ideas you guys might have!





and I will be sending out PMs this week updateing ppl on where they stand on thier monthy payments.






Shawn


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Pipe has been received!!! It looks incredible, it's like you guys read my mind or something. I think it's exactly what I would have picked. Breaking it in now with some 95 Va Woods. I will be remitting another payment soon.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> Pipe has been received!!! It looks incredible, it's like you guys read my mind or something. I think it's exactly what I would have picked. Breaking it in now with some 95 Va Woods. I will be remitting another payment soon.


which one did we end up getting?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Savinelli Tundra


sorry I have been busy with work I still havent gotten the pms out for payment info...working on it..LOL






Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $55
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $65
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $110
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$75


Been updated.


MR. HATTER...we are waiting......:chk



Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah JKIM helooo


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $75
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $65
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $110
Jkorp--Paid $65
tzilt-Paid $65
r-ice-Paid $75
ssutton219-$75


Updated.




MR. MADHATTER....I have gotten no ideas from you for your pipe.


I have also gotten NO LINKS.



Cant order with no links....





Shawn


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

madhatter? anyone anyone?


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I know I haven't paid the second installment of 75 bucks, I think its time for the rest of us to pay up and for the next votes?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> rharris-Has Paid $75
> Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
> barcochris-PAID IN FULL
> Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
> ...


PM would probably be a better way to communicate. Didn't even realize I was expected to choose the choices. I'll go shopping today.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> PM would probably be a better way to communicate. Didn't even realize I was expected to choose the choices. I'll go shopping today.


I agree and I am sorry I haven't PMed you. I really hope you didnt take my post out of context I wasn't trying to come off as a dink..just friendly ribbing.

I am actually working on pms for everyone right now.

Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

PM sent to all.


Cept Jkorp----Mailbox too full

and well Mad Hatter--cant vote for his own pipe..LOL



Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

4 Votes So Far..come on guys...





Shawn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I got the message, and sent my picks tonight.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I got the message, and sent my picks tonight.


I think I confused you with jkim....But thanks for your Vote!

Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

5 Votes......Come on guys....







Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Figured I'd go ahead and drop some hints for october. Most of my pipes are Savinelli, but I'm not sure if I'd prefer another one, or try something else. I do know I love the Savinelli alligators. Other than that, I tend to go toward smooth. Would prefer something with a slight bend to it. Tend to smoke larger sized bowls. 
And this pipe will be dedicated toward English blends, as that's 90+% of what I smoke. Not sure if that helps, but if something screams "smoke english in this pipe!" then that's what I'm looking for.
If you need more, let me know!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well with 6 Votes I am going to order the pipe tonight.


Hopefully I will get another couple votes in today.





Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok Sept. has been ordered and hopefully will ship in the morning.

Shawn

uncballzer--
*Figured I'd go ahead and drop some hints for October. Most of my pipes are Savinelli, but I'm not sure if I'd prefer another one, or try something else. I do know I love the Savinelli alligators. Other than that, I tend to go toward smooth. Would prefer something with a slight bend to it. Tend to smoke larger sized bowls. 
And this pipe will be dedicated toward English blends, as that's 90+% of what I smoke. Not sure if that helps, but if something screams "smoke english in this pipe!" then that's what I'm looking for.
If you need more, let me know! *

Just reposting this hopeful for some PMs soon...

Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I got my pipe today. Its a Peterson St Patty's Day 106 billiard. Thank you guys, its a fine pick and an excellent smoker.

​​


​


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm generally not a fan of... non wood colors, but that is awesome, very nice


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice looking pipe! Enjoy!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Indeed seeing it with the hand model definitely makes it look great. I hope you enjoy that baby.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have gotten a few ideas...still looking for more.







Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> I have gotten a few ideas...still looking for more.
> 
> Shawn


I could find some suggestions :r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah well.....





we are not @ that point...LOL





Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I could find some suggestions :r


Only one ****up was allowed to do that


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Everyone has recieved PMs....



Need responses to them PLEASE!





Shawn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Savinelli guys! She's a great smoker! I lied about dedicating it to english blend; I just opened a tin of University flake and it's quickly becoming one of my favorites (half the tin smoked in 3 days and I've not hardly smoked an english blend since opening it!).


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice looking pipe! Glad to here you are enjoying it!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

So is this still going on or is it dead?


BTW - Nice pipe UNC. Love the military bit


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

It is still going. We had discussed the possibility of wrapping it up by doing a pipe a week bu twe decided to plow forward as we originally intended. 

I think we need some suggestions from....Aldukes?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

We are going to follow through with the origanal plan and finish up.


I have sent a few payment pms today and will update when I get responses.

Also sending a pm to aldukes for his wish list.






Shawn


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

For my pipe-

I want something classic, something that experienced pipers think everyone should have. I'm still very new to the pipe world- I only have 1 really nice pipe, 1 low-mid level pipe and a few cobs. 

I lean towards smooth dark wood grains. I find amber stems very attractive too. 

Does this make any sense? p


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Makes sense to me!

Everyone else besides aldukes...lets get our recommendations to ssutton219 within a day or 2 so he can put the vote together and get the pipe ordered.



aldukes said:


> For my pipe-
> 
> I want something classic, something that experienced pipers think everyone should have. I'm still very new to the pipe world- I only have 1 really nice pipe, 1 low-mid level pipe and a few cobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Got a few choices...would like to have this all wrapped up by this weekend...





Shawn


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

If it helps- the nice pipe is Butz apple with a slight bend and the other is a short lengthed straight pipe.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to be ahead of the game and give people some time to look I will put some wishes up.

I like my pipes like my women, smooth and slightly bent. I would like a Meer if possible. Maybe straight to a 1/4 bent or so, but not the full bend. Not a fan of bulldogs or any varient of that style. If Frank is watching, I like the style of that Baki he picked up. Something with that styling would be a dream, but you guys will pick whats right.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $75
Cigar 040-Has Paid $75
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $65
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $110
Jkorp--Paid $95
tzilt-Paid in FULL
r-ice- PAID IN FULL
ssutton219-Paid IN FULL


Still need a few more suggestions for Aldukes pipe.




Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Pipe has been ordered.




Lets get on to the next.....we already have the hints....




"Just to be ahead of the game and give people some time to look I will put some wishes up.

I like my pipes like my women, smooth and slightly bent. I would like a Meer if possible. Maybe straight to a 1/4 bent or so, but not the full bend. Not a fan of bulldogs or any varient of that style. If Frank is watching, I like the style of that Baki he picked up. Something with that styling would be a dream, but you guys will pick whats right."





Shawn


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my new pipe- it arrived last week, but I'm just opening the box now.



















This pipe is awesome. Amber stem, silver accent- even better looking in person.

My first meer! I'm going to fire this up over the weekend- any suggestions?

Thanks again to everyone involved in this.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful Pipe!!





Have an update on whos paid up and what not tonight hopefully....





Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

That is sharp looking! Enjoy. p

Who's up next? Let's get the ball rolling right away so we don't get lost in the holiday shuffle.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy Snap, that is a real beauty there! I hope you really enjoy that baby.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rharris-Has Paid $100
Cigar 040-PAID IN FULL
barcochris-PAID IN FULL
Frankluke-PAID IN FULL
Jkim05-Has Has Paid $65
Mad Hatter-PAID IN FULL
Uncballzer-Has PAID IN FULL
Aldukes-Paid $110
Jkorp--Paid $95
tzilt-Paid in FULL
r-ice- PAID IN FULL
ssutton219-Paid IN FULL




jkorp--"Just to be ahead of the game and give people some time to look I will put some wishes up.

I like my pipes like my women, smooth and slightly bent. I would like a Meer if possible. Maybe straight to a 1/4 bent or so, but not the full bend. Not a fan of bulldogs or any varient of that style. If Frank is watching, I like the style of that Baki he picked up. Something with that styling would be a dream, but you guys will pick whats right."



Ok guys..need some suggestions.





Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lets hurry this one up!!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

r-ice said:


> lets hurry this one up!!


:tpd:

I got ONE suggestion for this months pipe.

I would like to do Jan.'s and Dec's together so if I can have Jan's guy get a list of likes up here we can TRY to get this back on track.

Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I think I am the January guy?

I like bent. Acorns are nice. I like metal bands. Amber is cool.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

i think we should do the last couple at the same time!!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this sanfrantreat! I think we're almost to the end right? I know I still use mine a good bit. I wouldn't mind going ahead and finishing up--this and the pipe lotto are the only things holding me to CS anymore (excuse me--puff).


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah it needs to finish all at once. There is still money in the kitty. I will pm shawn and see what is going on.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I did get the PM from Ian.



My PP account has been frozen since right around Christmas.


As soon as its availibe we can decide what to do. I do not have a time table but from the last person I talked to @ PP it will still be a few weeks.


Not to get in to alot of details but there was an issue being paid for something and now there is an investigation.

There was some issue with CS and another boards name in my payment recieved history..so...



This was not brought on by anything here or anywhere else just been brought up now.



Sorry guys, as soon as i know something I will pass it on.




Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Yikes! Shawn, that sounds like a huge headache. Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol this response has nothing to do with the pipe club but shawn its been at least 2 months lol i want my reviews!!!!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> I did get the PM from Ian.
> 
> My PP account has been frozen since right around Christmas.
> 
> ...


Damn, what a bunch of bung holes. I hope this gets resolved for you soon.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

OK...some news....




The account has been reopened but not all my funds will be returned...its a win-win kinda...I "get" to keep a pp account and they get to keep part of my money..so..


On friday 75-80% of my balance will be deposited and on Sat. I will transfer it all into my personal account.


Now I am going to cover any thing that is not returned as it was my account and it was my issue.


All are caught up with payment so I know how much should be there..just have to wait till friday to see exactly how much I get back.



Now...what to do..we have missed a few months, members have come and gone.

I do not have the authority to close this as I did not start this Pipe Club. I am going to go back and see who is still here and if anyone who is part of this want to pm me thier opinion I will put together a solution that benefits the group.


Again I am sorry this has happened and I wishi I could go into more details but I am still a lil foggy on all the details I am just glad I get money back from them.







Shawn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I am open for anything here. As my time is overdue a few months, I don't mind waiting a few more. However, I think the momentum and interest in this has faded. If we don't have the whole group inputing into selections then what's the point? 

Like I said either way, but let's get this thing wrapped up.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

sigh, same here!!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Jkorp--I like my pipes like my women, smooth and slightly bent. I would like a Meer if possible. Maybe straight to a 1/4 bent or so, but not the full bend. Not a fan of bulldogs or any varient of that style.

tzilt--I like bent. Acorns are nice. I like metal bands. Amber is cool.

sanfrantreat-Need your wish list...


I need Ideas for these 3 perople and thier wishes.


Please PM me and on monday I will pm a vote list and after that order the 3 pipes.



Shawn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> Jkorp--I like my pipes like my women, smooth and slightly bent. I would like a Meer if possible. Maybe straight to a 1/4 bent or so, but not the full bend. Not a fan of bulldogs or any varient of that style.
> 
> tzilt--I like bent. Acorns are nice. I like metal bands. Amber is cool.
> 
> ...


er I sent you my requests a while ago and i just recent it a couple days ago =]


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lets vote =]


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Jkorp--I like my pipes like my women, smooth and slightly bent. I would like a Meer if possible. Maybe straight to a 1/4 bent or so, but not the full bend. Not a fan of bulldogs or any varient of that style.

tzilt--I like bent. Acorns are nice. I like metal bands. Amber is cool.

sanfrantreat-any bowl (usually apple, billiard or Dublin) with a short shank (usually round) and a very long stem (usually over eight inches); usually the pipe is bent 1/8 or more. These briar pipes are meant to resemble clay tavern pipes, "yards of clay," and "churchwardens" of the seventeenth and eighteenth century. The long stem cools the smoke, but requires use of special long pipe cleaners.


I need Ideas for these 3 perople and thier wishes.


There are the wishes now I need suggestions.



Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Have you all sent Shawn your suggestions for the remaining pipe recipients?

Let's get this wrapped up. Shawn, if you have a few votes for each PR, I say just pull the trigger and get it done. 

Otherwise, we need to reimburse the remaining pipe club recipients out of the kitty.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have gotten yours and Jkorp's suggestions but have pmed aaron a couple times.



Will have someting done by friday as I am pming him for the 3rd time today..



If you would like to be reimbursed just let me know and it will be done.





Shawn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good.

Shawn, how will we handle you selection?


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

If it is any easier, you can just refund me. I know this is becoming a pain and I don't want Shawn to do anymore work (as he pretty much carried this thing) than necessary.

Just let me know whats what. If it's easier or makes the group happy to continue that's find. But at this point I'd happy with the refund.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, I got my pipe on Friday, a beautiful smooth bent meer. Thanks to all who helped pick it. Here are some picks. hopefully that link works, it supposed to be to an album I have uploaded.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/jkorp-albums-new-pipe.html


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I got mine! Its a beautiful Peterson. I will post pics asap. 

THANKS GUY!! :yo:


----------

